# GORE RACE SALE!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Need some new gear before the Gore Race? Now's your chance! 

We've got all our whitewater boats and gear on sale and will *DELIVER FOR FREE* to the Gore Race this weekend. Give us a call for a great deal on a new boat, paddle or other gear! 

Been looking at a new Stinger? We've got one on sale for $959!

20% off all in-stock Drywear & AT Paddles!
15% off all in-stock creekboats, rescue vests & Sweet helmets!
10% off all Snap Dragon and IR spray skirts!
*
Call for pricing and availability. 1-800-426-7637*


----------

